
Color Scheme Designer 3 - melvinram
http://colorschemedesigner.com/
======
callahad
If anyone's curious, the title is typeset in Fertigo Pro, an awesome, free
typeface from Jos Buivenga's exljbris foundry. You can grab it at
<http://www.josbuivenga.demon.nl/fertigo.html>

Along with color schemes, keep typography in mind for your next design!

Of course, non-standard typefaces are still rather limited on the web, and
sIFR isn't the solution. Nonetheless, exceptions can be made for wordmarks and
logotypes. With luck, Webkit's expanding market share will finally bring font
embedding to the web. Progressive enhancement, anyone?

Prediction: Jos Buivenga will become the implicit answer to John Gruber's
dilemma of embedded typefaces: "The fonts you’re allowed to embed legally
aren't worth using; the fonts that are worth using aren't embeddable."

~~~
alabut
I've been loving this guy's fonts for about a year or two now, he gets
featured regularly in smashingmagazine and it's totally deserved.

For something with a bit more personality (which means you can't use it on
_every_ project) check out his Diavlo font, it's the one I used in this piece
of my portfolio:

<http://alabut.com/work.html#paybackable>

------
jhancock
very nice...but leaves me hanging for my purposes.

I would pay to have an export of the sample pages in a programmer friendly CSS
"starter kit" such as Blueprint or more to my needs, Compass.

Forget about micro-charging or recurring monthly bills. Charge $100 or more
for 30 days of exports to various well done programmer friendly formats.

This is good stuff. I'm waiting for someone to come up with the next step to
enable programmers to create all-in-one CSS grid and typography and color
palette starter kits.

------
nuclear_eclipse
This is an excellent tool. I especially like the built-in preview systems and
the "color-blind" modes, so that I can be sure I'm generating enough contrast
for those users.

Kudos.

------
mattmaroon
That is probably the awesomest thing I've ever seen.

------
dan_sim
It's great but it won't solve the problem that programmers can't design. I did
the error hundred times to think that nice colors generates nice websites but
in fact, colors should be the last detail in designing. Layout should be king.
But I'm just a programmer...

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Yes, but even on simple sites and simple layouts, you still need to be sure
that you are using a decent color pallete, especially when you don't have /
can't afford to hire a designer for what you're working on.

------
joubert
Not bad at all. I've been using Kuler: <http://kuler.adobe.com/>

------
sketerpot
I've used a lot of color scheme picker web sites. You've just made them all
irrelevant. My hat's off to you.

------
eds
I like this a lot. I'm having trouble linking the colors shown in "Scheme
Info" with the ones in the main display at right. Could you number the areas
somehow? Or show the codes within the lorem ipsum text?

------
wushupork
this is Sofa King awesome for us developer designer hybrids. It's excellent.
My only feedback is that maybe the hue/angle popups could be sliders and the
color popup could be one of those WSIWYG color pickers.

Also, maybe showcase some really nice ones that are preset to give people some
ideas. I guess for a future release people could submit their schemes or post
them.

------
KWD
The site preview options were very nice.

------
critic
I had no idea that only 85.5% of the population had normal color vision.

~~~
badjoke
I had no idea that anyone was completely black-and-white colorblind. Imagine
how abstract the concept of "color" would be if you've never seen it.

------
k0n2ad
I was always looking for a good tool that does this! This one is great!

